# GTX 1070 Reviews



## Absolution (May 30, 2016)

Guru3D > www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-review,1.html

TomsHardware > http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-8gb-pascal-performance,4585.html

PC Perspective > http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/GeForce-GTX-1070-8GB-Founders-Edition-Review

PCWorld > http://www.pcworld.com/article/3074...-the-new-peoples-champion-topples-titans.html

Hexus > http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/93050-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-16nm-pascal/

Babeltech (25 games) > http://www.babeltechreviews.com/gtx-1070-arrives-25-games-benchmarked/

Youtube Reviews:

HardwareUnboxed (18min) 22 games - 1080 and 1440  >









HardwareUnboxed (5min) Overclocked 1080 and 1440 >









LTT (8:32min) >









PC Perspective > 









GamerNexus (13min) >









HardwareUnboxed has a warmup period, so it gives a better indication benchmarks as clocks stabilize.

Overall solid card, providing 980 Ti stock performance at DX11 games and sorta close to Fury X in DX12 titles (except ROTR).


----------



## Jack1n (May 30, 2016)

Yeah it was pretty obvious it would be seriously gimped compared to the 1080, Nvidia did not lie about its speed though.


----------



## ViperXTR (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, the one made by Hardware Unboxed is interesting as its more of a better scenario when actual gaming over time. Bring in the AIB cards and lets hope it holds up better than this Fermi Edition card


----------



## Absolution (May 30, 2016)

4k results comparing the GTX 1070 vs 980 Ti, Fury X, Fury and Nano.

Numbers from here:
http://www.hardwareunboxed.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-review-22-games-tested-at-1080p-1440p/

Did it mostly to check how my Nano fared against the GTX 1070, decided to include other benches as well.






















The Nano reaches air Fury performance with +50% power limit increased, so moving to the GTX 1070 would be a side-grade for Nano owners (few as there may be here )


----------



## ivan375 (May 30, 2016)

Disappointing to see some review sites using the "faster than titan x" marketing platitude. The second Hardware unboxed shows 980ti OC beating the 1070 OC every time, which is what really matters. We'll see when it's AIB vs AIB, but some of these early reviews are overstating things. From Babeltech, "We would like to award the *Founder’s Edition* of the  GTX 1070 the BabelTechReviews Highly Recommended Award.  And we mean _*Highly* recommended!_"


----------



## medi01 (May 30, 2016)

Isn't 4k resolution a tad misleading, guys?
Isn't it mostly 1440p card?

PS
Just for lols:


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 30, 2016)

WTS GTX 970 .........


----------



## ViperXTR (May 30, 2016)

medi01 said:


> Isn't 4k resolution a tad misleading, guys?
> Isn't it mostly 1440p card?
> 
> PS
> Just for lols:


The comments are even more hilarious and EVGA customer care copy pasta responses


----------



## HaKN ! (May 30, 2016)

I really dont belive in those paid benchmarks when Hardware Unboxed has a very realiable benchmarks. 

Cannot wait when TPU comes out with a solid benchmarks


----------



## medi01 (May 30, 2016)

Guys,

wasn't AMD NDA on... whatever to be lifted on 29th May, 9 EST? (which is already in the past, I assume)

UPDATE:
Never mind, it's actually 30th at 10pm, so 1th of June in EU.


----------



## ivan375 (May 30, 2016)

medi01 said:


> Guys,
> 
> wasn't AMD NDA on... whatever to be lifted on 29th May, 9 EST? (which is already in the past, I assume)


 
Those that arrived at the Polaris tech day in Macau had to sign NDA dated June 29th. Is that what you're thinking of?


----------



## mroofie (May 30, 2016)

ivan375 said:


> Disappointing to see some review sites using the "faster than titan x" marketing platitude. The second Hardware unboxed shows 980ti OC beating the 1070 OC every time, which is what really matters. We'll see when it's AIB vs AIB, but some of these early reviews are overstating things. From Babeltech, "We would like to award the *Founder’s Edition* of the  GTX 1070 the BabelTechReviews Highly Recommended Award.  And we mean _*Highly* recommended!_"


----------



## medi01 (May 30, 2016)

ivan375 said:


> Those that arrived at the Polaris tech day in Macau had to sign NDA dated June 29th. Is that what you're thinking of?


Probably. For some reason I remembered that 29th too.
So as there are no new news articles about AMD, there were no leaks, eh? =/


----------



## Valeriant (May 30, 2016)

I wonder if Nvidia have the time to fix Founder Edition fan issues on 1080 for this 1070. (https://www.techpowerup.com/222895/...edition-owners-complain-of-fan-revving-issues). Probably too late 'cause it seems they already been shipped out.


----------



## Jack1n (May 30, 2016)

Valeriant said:


> I wonder if Nvidia have the time to fix Founder Edition fan issues on 1080 for this 1070. (https://www.techpowerup.com/222895/...edition-owners-complain-of-fan-revving-issues). Probably too late 'cause it seems they already been shipped out.


Pretty sure they will just release a fix for it.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (May 30, 2016)

Seems it's going to everything I wanted to be, the only concerns for my upgrade itch is the pricing and what will Polaris look like. God, I love this time of year.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 30, 2016)

Looks a winner, GTX 980 Ti performance for less money, less power consumption and 8GB VRAM to boot.

Tech Spot review:

http://www.techspot.com/review/1182-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070/


----------



## the54thvoid (May 30, 2016)

For the haters....

Courtesy of Hexus http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graph...tx-1070-founders-edition-16nm-pascal/?page=13

Nothing better than throwing a statistical based analysis at the illogical ramblings of idiots.


----------



## Absolution (May 30, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> For the haters....
> 
> Courtesy of Hexus http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graph...tx-1070-founders-edition-16nm-pascal/?page=13
> 
> Nothing better than throwing a statistical based analysis at the illogical ramblings of idiots.




Well Im mostly addressing existing 980ti and Fury owners, who would be thinking of upgrading to the GTX 1070.

For the ones who plan to jump from any other hardware, its a no brainer that the 1070 is the best price/perf card out there. Unless Polaris has anything to offer.


----------



## ivan375 (May 30, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> For the haters....
> 
> Courtesy of Hexus http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graph...tx-1070-founders-edition-16nm-pascal/?page=13
> 
> Nothing better than throwing a statistical based analysis at the illogical ramblings of idiots.



Not a great representation because of the higher founders price and they are using MSRPs of the other cards, which is a bit higher than what those cards are selling for now. The Pascal cards could be even more impressive with this factored in but as it stands it's not a very accurate representation of perf/$.

These results are probably more relevant to the 1070 anyway:


----------



## pedromvu (May 30, 2016)

So it is pretty much what was predicted and a lot of people didn't wanted to believe, the GTX 1070 has about same performance as a stock GTX 980 Ti (and by about I mean +-5% since that difference won't matter much once translated to fps in games).

The difference is this time there is a bigger gap between X70 and X80 (20-25% instead of 10-15%)

What I don't like is the pricing Nvidia came out with, I bet that with the BS founders edition nonsense, Manufacturers will be pricing their custom cards much more closely to the FE prices than the lower announced prices, specially since there will probably won't be enough cards to satisfy demand and prices will only get higher.

This is why we need AMD's competition, these cards should have been priced same as last gen, $350 and $550 instead Nvidia knows there will be no competition from Polaris since those are not going to be high end, so I guess we will have to wait until Vega to see if the price wars start.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 30, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> For the haters....
> 
> Courtesy of Hexus http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graph...tx-1070-founders-edition-16nm-pascal/?page=13
> 
> Nothing better than throwing a statistical based analysis at the illogical ramblings of idiots.



I did notice the first graph is yet another benchmark showing the 1070 is indeed NOT faster than the Titan X.


----------



## Ebo (May 30, 2016)

Im not impressed at all, bring HBM2 nothing else.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 30, 2016)

Fluffmeister said:


> Looks a winner, GTX 980 Ti performance for less money, less power consumption and 8GB VRAM to boot.
> 
> Tech Spot review:
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/1182-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070/



Yeah I must say I am pleasantly surprised. At the same time, I think the OC headroom on the 980ti will still push it beyond an OC 1070 by account of the higher amount of shaders, ROPs and larger bus width.

But this will push 980ti second-hand pricing down significantly in any case, and compared to the GTX 970 it is a pretty serious leap forward. I'll buy in if they put it at an equal price point as the 970, if it's higher, 980ti all the way - and currently it is looking to be a little higher.


----------



## qubit (May 30, 2016)

Pascal is clearly fantastic and the sort of improvement we've been waiting for.

I'm still waiting for the Big Pascal 1080 Ti which will make both these cards look positively pedestrian. By the looks of it, just one of those will be able to do 4K at high framerates without even blinking.

The price is gonna be the big stumbling block.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 30, 2016)

On that OC headroom:

http://www.hardwareunboxed.com/geforce-gtx-1070-overclocking/

I was 100% correct  Nvidia and the AIB's do it for us, almost all the way. Next up: finding the ceiling to which these cards clock, and my money is on 2.1Ghz regardless of voltage.


----------



## silentbogo (May 30, 2016)

That's pretty badass. My aim is at 1070 or 1060(whichever sub-240mm version arrives first).
Going from GTX750Ti to 1070 will be a huge leap for me (almost x3 GPU performance boost!!!). Just need to figure out the way to smuggle it to my country.

1080 is not available yet, but it is listed at $1000, so I can only assume that GTX1070FE will be no less than $700 here.


----------



## N3M3515 (May 30, 2016)

So weird.....this says the opposite
Hardwarecanucks


----------



## Vayra86 (May 31, 2016)

N3M3515 said:


> View attachment 75068 So weird.....this says the opposite
> Hardwarecanucks



bit of a difficult one to read, that. What does it actually say now?


----------



## EarthDog (May 31, 2016)

Well, we know the 980ti isn't running circles around it, ehh @Vayra86?


----------



## Vayra86 (May 31, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Well, we know the 980ti isn't running circles around it, ehh @Vayra86?



Agreed, I admit the stock perf is really above what I expected.


----------



## ViperXTR (May 31, 2016)

Hardwarecanucks also preheated their cards though not as long as hardware unboxed and recently updated their review with a overclocking test for a prolonged time


----------



## trog100 (May 31, 2016)

i think when this 1070 finally arrives we are going to see 980 TI performance for something close to what was 980 prices and a with lot less power draw plus the 8 gigs of ram..

i am pretty impressed with the new generation of cards but the ones i have cost too f-cking much to replace just yet.. maybe next year.. 

trog


----------



## Vayra86 (May 31, 2016)

trog100 said:


> i think when this 1070 finally arrives we are going to see 980 TI performance for something close to what was 980 prices and a with lot less power draw plus the 8 gigs of ram..
> 
> i am pretty impressed with the new generation of cards but the ones i have cost too f-cking much to replace just yet.. maybe next year..
> 
> trog



Your best path would be 1080ti anyway. I would *never* move from a 100 to a 104 SKU. Waste of time! Fat chance a single 1080ti will be close the pair of 980ti's you got now.


----------



## P4-630 (May 31, 2016)

Must be hard to swallow for people who bought a Titan X recently


----------



## Caring1 (May 31, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Fat chance a single 1080ti will be close the pair of 980ti's you got now.


I don't see why not.
A single 1080 is the equivalent of 980 in SLI.


----------



## trog100 (May 31, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Must be hard to swallow for people who bought a Titan X recently



yes the snag with new better bang for buck hardware.. nice for those thinking about an upgrade but not so nice for those who have already done one.. he he

all my (bought less than year ago) not exactly cheap hardware is now obsolete.. he he..

i know i dont need it but just cos its there part of me f-cking wants it.. 

i would need a pair of 1080 cards to see more performance that would be roughly £1200 quid UK prices.. the sane part of me stays no f-cking way but i aint entirely sane.. he he

trog


----------



## Tatty_One (May 31, 2016)

Absolution said:


> Well Im mostly addressing existing 980ti and Fury owners, who would be *thinking of upgrading to the GTX 1070.*
> 
> For the ones who plan to jump from any other hardware, its a no brainer that the 1070 is the best price/perf card out there. Unless Polaris has anything to offer.



Surely no 980Ti owner will consider anything less than a 1080 as an upgrade?


----------



## basco (May 31, 2016)

am i the only one who gives a rats ass about what my card consumes in power ?


----------



## Caring1 (May 31, 2016)

basco said:


> am i the only one who gives a rats ass about what my card consumes in power ?


No, I want a new card that uses no more than 150W without sacrificing game play.


----------



## LightningJR (May 31, 2016)

basco said:


> am i the only one who gives a rats ass about what my card consumes in power ?



I also care, I only have a 620W PSU and also summer is coming and the window is broken shut  I need the efficiency and AIB coolers.. My 670 has served me well but it's time to move forward.


----------



## xorbe (May 31, 2016)

I want to lower the wattage of my cards, because I can't re-use 250w god-tier cards in my other lesser machines.  I may side-step to 1070 (150w) later this year.  Seems like you can only lower the power target so far with MSI AB (80%?), before the card starts stuttering to meet the power target (60-75%).


----------



## mroofie (May 31, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> I don't see why not.
> A single 1080 is the equivalent of 980 in SLI.


Doubt it  could come close though


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 31, 2016)

a whole batch of "meh..." from me 

on the fun side ... i rather buy a Nano than a 1070 ... for 12% slower ... the price should be more interesting... thanks "mr. omigodit'sfaster" price riser.

waiting on TPU review : the "only one" review... for me


----------



## EarthDog (May 31, 2016)

trog100 said:


> i think when this 1070 finally arrives we are going to see 980 TI performance for something close to what was 980 prices and a with lot less power draw plus the 8 gigs of ram..
> 
> i am pretty impressed with the new generation of cards but the ones i have cost too f-cking much to replace just yet.. maybe next year..
> 
> trog


Or... maybe if you bought just one, like you actually use (since you perf cap it intentionally) maybe it would be an easier choice.


----------



## mroofie (May 31, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> No, I want a new card that uses no more than 150W without sacrificing game play.



scratch my last statement :0

Looking at the Tesla p100 specs :

740 GB/s Bandwidth
3584 fp32
1792 fp 64


if you go just for single precision you get a total of 5376 fp32 cuda cores 

double the amount the gtx 1080 has 

The only problem is the rop and texture count unless sm's are treated different from server counterparts? :/
(each sm has 4 texture units and ofc the cuda cores)

VRAM and bandwidth just needs to be doubled, won't be a problem since p100 has 740 GB/s bandwidth and 16 GB vram 

Edit : Its seems the gp104 sm has 128 cuda cores and 8 texture units 

Just double the sm's and 5120 cuda cores and 320 texture units =D (2 problems solved)


----------



## HTC (May 31, 2016)

basco said:


> am i the only one who gives a rats ass about what my card consumes in power ?



Come live in Portugal and say that ...


----------



## Frick (May 31, 2016)

basco said:


> am i the only one who gives a rats ass about what my card consumes in power ?



I will always have a soft spot for such stupid cards as the 295x2. If Pascal can do that with 150W, imagine what they could do if they designed a chip around 300W.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 31, 2016)

Valeriant said:


> I wonder if Nvidia have the time to fix Founder Edition fan issues on 1080 for this 1070. (https://www.techpowerup.com/222895/...edition-owners-complain-of-fan-revving-issues). Probably too late 'cause it seems they already been shipped out.



Its more than likely just something that can be fixed through drivers.

The upgrade bug in me is incredibly strong lately.


----------



## trog100 (May 31, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Or... maybe if you bought just one, like you actually use (since you perf cap it intentionally) maybe it would be an easier choice.



i use two but with a frame rate cap of around 75 frames per second.. i genuinely cant tell the difference using g-sync between 75 fps and 150 fps..

just for a laugh i have re-discovered the joys of playing serious sam 2.. its f-cking hilarious and my cards bang it out at around 550 frames per second..

now in your piss taking way do you think i should run this particular game at 550 frames per second or at 75..

you take the piss as regards my capping excessive power use with a frame cap but to be honest anybody that dosnt is acting pretty dumb..

i buy this sh-t cos its there not because i need it.. not running it balls out all the time is my minor concession to sensibility.. he he

i run my 165 hrz monitor at 120 hrz and cap my games to around 75 fps.. i kind like having more power than i need.. it gives me a nice cosy feeling.. 

trog


----------



## PainfulByte (May 31, 2016)

Ebo said:


> Im not impressed at all, bring HBM2 nothing else.



You are living up to your avatar pretty well...


----------



## D007 (May 31, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> I don't see why not.
> A single 1080 is the equivalent of 980 in SLI.



Close but from what I've seen. Two 980's beats one 1080 significantly.
Not by a huge bit but it's worth mentioning.


----------



## mroofie (May 31, 2016)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The upgrade bug in me is incredibly strong lately.


I'm waiting for volta it's a even bigger leap than Pascal =D


----------



## BiggieShady (May 31, 2016)

trog100 said:


> i kind like having more power than i need.. it gives me a nice cosy feeling..


Lemme guess ... when you want to feel extra cosy, you overclock them and cap the frame rate some more? Do you see what I did there? Just like you, I also made no sense .
...
joking aside, the whole point is that you are way too cosy if SLI works and not cosy at all if SLI is not supported. Given how SLI support is spotty, you often use one GPU effectively capped to 75. So the ridiculousness here is SLI, not the cap or g-sync ... you essentially paid for flagships in SLI, just to have both cards spinning their fans slower sometimes when SLI works.

@EarthDog always gets me off topic ... I did want to say how, by the numbers, 1070 seems marginally lesser GPU compared to 1080, than 970 compared to 980 ... however thanks to the new architecture it only seems lesser in comparison, looking at benchmarks, cost per frame looks good.


----------



## newconroer (May 31, 2016)

MustSeeMelons said:


> Seems it's going to everything I wanted to be, the only concerns for my upgrade itch is the pricing and what will Polaris look like. God, I love this time of year.



You'd be better off getting another 970, after the price drops (preferably used). You're getting comparative GTX 1080 speeds at 1440p. Unless there's some specific titles/games you use that struggle with SLI scaling, or you play a set of modified games with high VRAM usage, another 970 is an obvious move.



qubit said:


> Pascal is clearly fantastic and the sort of improvement we've been waiting for.



How so?


The performance jump is no more than expected by an actual new (non rebadged) product.
It includes nothing of the actual Pascal features that we had hoped for
The 16nm isn't producing any better heat/noise/performance ratios



qubit said:


> I'm still waiting for the Big Pascal 1080 Ti which will make both these cards look positively pedestrian. By the looks of it, just one of those will be able to do 4K at high framerates without even blinking.



The 1080 can barely manage 96fps at 1440p or 60fps at 2160p, and that's being generous.
The TI isn't going to be able to eek much more out of the architecture, unless HBM2 + Nvlink was being used, which is not happening any time soon.




qubit said:


> The price is gonna be the big stumbling block.


For what you get, it certainly is. The 1080 is going to be another 980, overpriced.
The 1070 is another 970, good bang for buck, though without all the VRAM gimping.

I'd say 970/1070 SLI is the way forward and we'll see if and when the 1080 TI comes around, what it can do.



Ebo said:


> Im not impressed at all, bring HBM2 nothing else.



Yep, not getting the hype. 

Seems too many people ate up all that Nvidia deceit at their shin dig, actually thinking that 60c at 2k+ core clock was real world and not staged.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 1, 2016)

I think you are underestimating how the 1080ti will perform.

I also disagree about 970 SLI being the way forward, particularly because of the 3.5GB of 'full speed' VRAM at 2160p resolutions. 2460x1440, with you...though I strongly prefer a sine card solution over multi any day of the week.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 1, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


> Lemme guess ... when you want to feel extra cosy, you overclock them and cap the frame rate some more? Do you see what I did there? Just like you, I also made no sense .
> ...
> joking aside, the whole point is that you are way too cosy if SLI works and not cosy at all if SLI is not supported. Given how SLI support is spotty, you often use one GPU effectively capped to 75. So the ridiculousness here is SLI, not the cap or g-sync ... you essentially paid for flagships in SLI, just to have both cards spinning their fans slower sometimes when SLI works.
> 
> @EarthDog always gets me off topic ... I did want to say how, by the numbers, 1070 seems marginally lesser GPU compared to 1080, than 970 compared to 980 ... however thanks to the new architecture it only seems lesser in comparison, looking at benchmarks, cost per frame looks good.



i did read somewhere that one game i play does not have SLI suport.. Just cause 3.. the thing is.. i didnt know this until i read it somewhere.. one advantage of having more power than you need.. even when only half your cylinders are firing your drive is still okay.. he he

so for me its cosy all the way.. i think SLI is only problematic when its needed (all the time) for fluid game play.. for me it isnt.. at the resolutions i play at i really could turn one card off and not notice with my 75 fps cap.. as it is my cards run super cool and super quiet at around 60% power and core usage.. i still aint seeing any problems doing things the way i do.. 

but i admit to spending more money on graphics cards than i needed to.. my original pair of 970 cards did the job just fine.. next year i may do the same thing again.. waste some more money on hardware i dont f-cking need.. he he

trog


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2016)

Absolution said:


> 4k results comparing the GTX 1070 vs 980 Ti, Fury X, Fury and Nano.
> 
> Numbers from here:
> http://www.hardwareunboxed.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-review-22-games-tested-at-1080p-1440p/
> ...



I would not trust that site were ever you had those from, more so Arma 3 is a near impossible to benchmark with. As AI in that game 1/2 the time do what they please.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 1, 2016)

trog100 said:


> i admit to spending more money on graphics cards than i needed to.. my original pair of 970 cards did the job just fine..


Overspending on graphics cards is something we understand and that's alright ... Jen-Hsun Huang also thinks so.


----------



## basco (Jun 1, 2016)

i just have the feeling not many think you can run a 5960x+x99+980ti with a good 500watt psu.
and even overclock it.


----------



## Kanan (Jun 1, 2016)

basco said:


> i just have the feeling not many think you can run a 5960x+x99+980ti with a good 500watt psu.
> and even overclock it.


It's possible but very tight. 980 Ti = 250-300W (OC more like 300 tops), 100-200W for the rest system, so yeah it's possible but I'd rather take a 600W PSU to be shure.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Jun 1, 2016)

newconroer said:


> You'd be better off getting another 970, after the price drops (preferably used). You're getting comparative GTX 1080 speeds at 1440p. Unless there's some specific titles/games you use that struggle with SLI scaling, or you play a set of modified games with high VRAM usage, another 970 is an obvious move.



The used market in my country is sad and I've been burnt by SLI in the past so I think I'll sway away from it  I do intend to sell it off of at ~70% buying value and chipping in the difference. But if the RX 480 will perform better than it @ 199, I'll guess ill just have to keep it or wait for a sucker.


----------



## medi01 (Jun 1, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Nothing better


At FE price point it was about 390/970 price/perf wise (german review site).
So, lolz.

I wonder where we are on RX 480 (229$), if it is really between 980/Fury. (worse case is C4, between 970/980)


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 1, 2016)

trog100 said:


> i use two but with a frame rate cap of around 75 frames per second.. i genuinely cant tell the difference using g-sync between 75 fps and 150 fps..
> 
> just for a laugh i have re-discovered the joys of playing serious sam 2.. its f-cking hilarious and my cards bang it out at around 550 frames per second..
> 
> ...


----------



## newconroer (Jun 1, 2016)

MustSeeMelons said:


> The used market in my country is sad and I've been burnt by SLI in the past so I think I'll sway away from it  I do intend to sell it off of at ~70% buying value and chipping in the difference. But if the RX 480 will perform better than it @ 199, I'll guess ill just have to keep it or wait for a sucker.



Great point about the 480, I keep thinking this round of new GPUs is Nvidia specific, when AMD might have something to throw in the mix.


----------



## LightningJR (Jun 1, 2016)

basco said:


> i just have the feeling not many think you can run a 5960x+x99+980ti with a good 500watt psu.
> and even overclock it.



I would not recommended this to anyone. Not only is it a fools move but a lack of understanding of PSUs. Running a PSU at it's limit or over it will eventually kill it or worse kill other components along with it.


Before I got my 2500K I had a AMD X3 that I unlocked to X4 and overclocked to 3.5Ghz. Not too long after that I got a 560ti and also overclocked that. This was a problem, my Rosewill 530W Bronze PSU couldn't handle it, it's safety features kept shutting it off. It ran fine when the 560ti was at stock though which means I was at the 530W threshold.


----------



## newconroer (Jun 1, 2016)

This may actually be the first review by Wiz that I am looking forward to (provided he puts 970 SLI figures in there).


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 1, 2016)

LightningJR said:


> I would not recommended this to anyone. Not only is it a fools move but a lack of understanding of PSUs. Running a PSU at it's limit or over it will eventually kill it or worse kill other components along with it.
> 
> 
> Before I got my 2500K I had a AMD X3 that I unlocked to X4 and overclocked to 3.5Ghz. Not too long after that I got a 560ti and also overclocked that. This was a problem, my Rosewill 530W Bronze PSU couldn't handle it, it's safety features kept shutting it off. It ran fine when the 560ti was at stock though which means I was at the 530W threshold.


it would be fine at stock speeds with a QUALITY 500W psu.

Also, any quality psu shoud be able to run at its rated output for the life of its warranty (says Oklahoma wolf). I wouldn't do that myself. But a psu should be able to out it's rating out.

In my reviews with a 980ti and 5820k, I hit around 500W at the wall with an overclocked 980ti and 5820k at 4.2ghz... so around 450W actual. At stock I was more around 400w at the wall. Plenty of headroom.


----------



## basco (Jun 2, 2016)

LightningJR said:


> I would not recommended this to anyone. Not only is it a fools move but a lack of understanding of PSUs. Running a PSU at it's limit or over it will eventually kill it or worse kill other components along with it.



says the men with a rosewill and a tuniq psu!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 2, 2016)

LightningJR said:


> ...my Rosewill 530W Bronze PSU couldn't handle it....


I think that sums it up nicely.


----------



## LightningJR (Jun 2, 2016)

basco said:


> says the men with a rosewill and a tuniq psu!





Caring1 said:


> I think that sums it up nicely.



I read a review of the PSU before I bought it, it got a great score. I understand, when it comes to PSUs, people only usually like a couple brands, the loyalty is quite strong with PSUs. I will say my friend got a Corsair HX850, it died in 3 weeks and had to RMA it. The Rosewill is still going strong in someone else's PC.

Also I got the Tuniq on Newegg shell shocker for 85% off, it was too cheap to pass up. I have an Antec now though. Maybe I should update the specs.


But I digress, let's keep on topic.

It seems like, from the reviews, people are getting the same overclock as the 1080 on the 1070. One review the guy said it was a lack of voltage that was holding back the 1070 overclocks. Anyone know if AIBs ever give some of their cards more leeway with volts or is it usually the same as reference?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 2, 2016)

Hmm, i would suppose my OCZ SxS II would suffice considering my GTX 660 (OC) is around same TDP as the 1070, now im curious if it could handle the OC'd 980Ti/Titan X/390X power draw


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 2, 2016)

ViperXTR said:


> Hmm, i would suppose my OCZ SxS II would suffice considering my GTX 660 (OC) is around same TDP as the 1070, now im curious if it could handle the OC'd 980Ti/Titan X/390X power draw



I'd be careful with that. The GTX 660 is a 140W TDP card with a 150W hard (BIOS) limit. The 1070 can draw more with OC versions.


----------



## basco (Jun 2, 2016)

viperxtr: guru3d loaded you ocz 600 with qx9770+2xgtx295+nforce 790 with a lot adapters so it should do it-but this is only my opinion-a lot of peeps have problems running a 600watt psu at near its limits(like driving a car with 300hp but only using 200 just to be safe)
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/ocz_stealthxstream_2_600w_psu_review,6.html

lightningjr: i did not mean to be offensive\with every hardware you can have luck and it last a long time or not-be it expensive or not. but i personally would not push a rosewill or tuniq psu(sirfa) to its limits all day long-a seasonic with 7 years warranty i would.my2c.
but think of it how often do you use your computer at full load-me the most is during gaming so thats a few hours a week.


----------



## LightningJR (Jun 2, 2016)

basco said:


> lightningjr: i did not mean to be offensive\with every hardware you can have luck and it last a long time or not-be it expensive or not. but i personally would not push a rosewill or tuniq psu(sirfa) to its limits all day long-a seasonic with 7 years warranty i would.my2c.
> but think of it how often do you use your computer at full load-me the most is during gaming so thats a few hours a week.



I'm not offended, I have just had a different experience than you I guess. While a lot of great PSUs have quite a bit of overhead when it comes to their power delivery but some of them will not allow an inch and probably for good reason. I have electrical training and I have noticed most everything has an official rating but unless it's industrial specially made components it's not rated at 100% for an extended period of time, most will recommend 80% max for 24/7 use, 95% of what you see that's allowable in the code book is rated 80%.



LightningJR said:


> It seems like, from the reviews, people are getting the same overclock as the 1080 on the 1070. One review the guy said it was a lack of voltage that was holding back the 1070 overclocks. Anyone know if AIBs ever give some of their cards more leeway with volts or is it usually the same as reference?



Does anyone have any info on this, I am planning on getting a 1070 AIB card. Is it common practice for AIBs to increase the max possible voltage for overclocking? I would like to get one of those if they make em.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 2, 2016)

LightningJR said:


> I'm not offended, I have just had a different experience than you I guess. While a lot of great PSUs have quite a bit of overhead when it comes to their power delivery but some of them will not allow an inch and probably for good reason. I have electrical training and I have noticed most everything has an official rating but unless it's industrial specially made components it's not rated at 100% for an extended period of time, most will recommend 80% max for 24/7 use, 95% of what you see is allowable in the code book is rated 80%.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any info on this, I am planning on getting a 1070 AIB card. Is it common practice for AIBs to increase the max possible voltage for overclocking? I would like to get one of those if they make em.



If the past is any guide, more than likely they will allow a very small voltage increase (one 'notch' up) but no more than that, unless you are willing to fiddle with BIOS.


----------



## LightningJR (Jun 2, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> unless you are willing to fiddle with BIOS


not so much with a brand new expensive card


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 2, 2016)

LightningJR said:


> I'm not offended, I have just had a different experience than you I guess. While a lot of great PSUs have quite a bit of overhead when it comes to their power delivery but some of them will not allow an inch and probably for good reason. I have electrical training and I have noticed most everything has an official rating but unless it's industrial specially made components it's not rated at 100% for an extended period of time, most will recommend 80% max for 24/7 use, 95% of what you see that's allowable in the code book is rated 80%.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any info on this, I am planning on getting a 1070 AIB card. Is it common practice for AIBs to increase the max possible voltage for overclocking? I would like to get one of those if they make em.


And as we said, it wouldn't be maxed out.


----------



## gasolina (Jun 3, 2016)

to me now it's so confused to do purchase the 1070 SLI set up or wait the 1080TI ( may come this year ?? ) . From my experience i would love to pick a 980TI over a pair of 970/980 because of the vram amount and the huge overclock gain from the 980Ti. I love my previous pair of 980Ti set up but now using a 8560x1440p i love to see extra vram...


----------



## trog100 (Jun 4, 2016)

i think a 980TI has enough vram.. 

for anyone that already has one it makes sense to buy another if more grunt is required.. or anyone that already has two stick with them..

the same logic probably applies to a pair of 980 cards.. stick with them until 4 gigs of vram is genuinely not enough..

i lust after new stuff but cant really justify buying it just cos it there.. it costs too f-cking much 

trog


----------



## trog100 (Jun 8, 2016)

these new cards (in theory) drop the performance price down a level.. we are talking 980 TI performance for the old 980 price.. they also use maybe 30% less power for any given performance level..

currently Nvidia has made a sh-t job of launching them.. they are way under supplied and if you actually want to buy one over priced.. i see the same thing happening with the 1070.. under supplied and over priced if you actually want to buy one..

this has been a semi paper launch with nowhere near enough stock made available.. a 1080 can be bought on ebay (ready to ship) for well over £700 UK pounds.. this is well over $1000 US dollars.. the claimed launch price has been a bit of a con.. for anyone that does actually want to buy one of the f-cking things..

nice cards with a shit launch..

gee whiz a huge demand for such a wonder product.. the reality is Nvidia have failed to supply enough cards to meet the relatively small demand for those willing to pay the high launch price.. 

trog


----------



## hat (Jun 8, 2016)

^^That's why it sucks being an early adopter. Even if I had all the money in the world, if something new came out and I wanted it, I'd probably wait a while for the storm to calm down. Wait for the rush to be over, wait for the bugs to get worked out... shit like that.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 8, 2016)

Ebo said:


> Im not impressed at all, bring HBM2 nothing else.



haha well HBM2 would have shown like a 50% higher price than the current prices and if the benefit ain't same size in performance I can see why Nvidia still chose GDDR5 for the GTX 1070 and GDDR5X for the GTX 1080.

Mby u should wait for GTX 1080 Ti or Titan mby one of them will have HBM2 and be ridiculous priced


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 8, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> haha well HBM2 would have shown like a 50% higher price than the current prices and if the benefit ain't same size in performance I can see why Nvidia still chose GDDR5 for the GTX 1070 and GDDR5X for the GTX 1080.
> 
> Mby u should wait for GTX 1080 Ti or Titan mby one of them will have HBM2 and be ridiculous priced



There's a good chance 1080ti will still run on GDDR5X at somewhat higher speeds, the memory can be rated up to 14.000mhz.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> 14.000mhz.



I need me some memory and a CPU that can run at these smokin speeds


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 8, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I need me some memory and a CPU that can run at these smokin speeds



Run your CPU like that and I'm sure it'll smoke


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 8, 2016)

trog100 said:


> the claimed launch price has been a bit of a con.


How is it a con? They set the price, the market dictates how much it will go for. You do not know if NVIDIA is holding stock (and artificially inflating the price - but its not like the profits go to them... these are the AIBs that are raising the price) or whether or not yields for this part are causing the shortage. There isn't a good reason for NVIDIA to hold back stock...so, I certainly wouldn't call it a con... at least on NVIDIAs part as you seem to be alluding to.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 8, 2016)

i can see in our place for custom 1070s to cost 500+ USD or more, asus stix rog 1080 already costs 920 usd here -__-
looks like i wont be able to get a 1070 for a while during the hype time


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2016)

Well I have 550 Euros laid aside for a MSI GTX1070 Gaming X (with backplate I hope) or an Asus GTX1070 Strix.
I expect it to be enough.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 8, 2016)

Why would you get a lightning? You planning on LN2? Save your money and get something not specifically made for such adventures... they will all overclock to around the same on air/water anyway. There are cheaper options out there.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 8, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> How is it a con? They set the price, the market dictates how much it will go for. You do not know if NVIDIA is holding stock (and artificially inflating the price - but its not like the profits go to them... these are the AIBs that are raising the price) or whether or not yields for this part are causing the shortage. There isn't a good reason for NVIDIA to hold back stock...so, I certainly wouldn't call it a con... at least on NVIDIAs part as you seem to be alluding to.



take a look around.. see how many sellers actually have the things for delivery as opposed to pre-order.. look at some of the ready to deliver prices on ebay.. ask on here to see how many members have actually got one..

i am not suggesting Nvidia have deliberate held stock back what i am saying is they have not built up enough stock to make a proper product launch.. their clever founders edition ploy has help them get away with a premature launch..

their reasons.. get the product out as soon as possible and create the impression of huge demand when in truth it isnt there.. this ploy seems to have worked quite well.. its fooled you.. he he

the partners will also target the founders edition price and not the 100 dollars cheaper price.. the 100 dollars cheaper price is part of the con.. it aint the real price.. 

trog


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 8, 2016)

trog100 said:


> the partners will also target the founders edition price and not the 100 dollars cheaper price.. the 100 dollars cheaper price is part of the con.. it aint the real price..



Your suspicions are a little too much conspiracy-theory oriented as far as price goes.  Yes, the stock is still not there, but so far, the prices of AIB models are less than the founder's edition prices of $699.

AIB models on Newegg are currently going for $649.

My point with the 1080's is there is no reason to think they won't do the same with 1070's


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 8, 2016)

trog100 said:


> take a look around.. see how many sellers actually have the things for delivery as opposed to pre-order.. look at some of the ready to deliver prices on ebay.. ask on here to see how many members have actually got one..
> 
> i am not suggesting Nvidia have deliberate held stock back what i am saying is they have not built up enough stock to make a proper product launch.. their clever founders edition ploy has help them get away with a premature launch..
> 
> ...



They can target whatever they want, free market and all that.

The real question is how many idiots are going to pay for it, and that is really all that matters.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 8, 2016)

trog100 said:


> the partners will also target the founders edition price and not the 100 dollars cheaper price.. the 100 dollars cheaper price is part of the con.. it aint the real price..


We'll see.. I bet there will be a model or two (read: Lightning/Classified/Kinpin/HOF) that may hit that $100 inflated price, but the regular 'gaming' models and others I bet will not.


rtwjunkie said:


> Your suspicions are a little too much conspiracy-theory oriented as far as price goes.  Yes, the stock is still not there, but so far, the prices of AIB models are less than the founder's edition prices of $699.
> 
> AIB models on Newegg are currently going for $649.
> 
> My point with the 1080's is there is no reason to think they won't do the same with 1070's


LOL, or they are already available and cheaper (just not in stock).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709 601201888&IsNodeId=1&Description=GTX 1080&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=90


----------



## trog100 (Jun 8, 2016)

there is no such things as a fair price.. just a price folks will pay or not pay.. one thing is for sure.. making the founders edition 100 dollars dearer and the only option at launch will considerably lessen the amount of actual buyers at launch.. in short it decreased demand.. its what a higher price does.. lessen demand..

this isnt an accident and it fits in with there not being enough stock available at launch and nvidia being fully aware of this.. not a real paper launch but very close..

as for conspiracy theories.. another ploy to hide what really goes on.. he he..

do bears shit in the woods.. i recon so.. he he

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 8, 2016)

LOL


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 9, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Why would you get a lightning? You planning on LN2? Save your money and get something not specifically made for such adventures... they will all overclock to around the same on air/water anyway. There are cheaper options out there.


same thoughts if the custom asus and msi gtx 1080's OCing translate to the 1070, id just get a cheap (with decent warranty) well cooled 1070 oc it to ~2ghz and be done with it


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 9, 2016)

welp, Zotac GTX 1070 Founders Edition lands in our shore for sale tomorrow, 543 USD '__'


----------



## newconroer (Jun 9, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> haha well HBM2 would have shown like a 50% higher price than the current prices and if the benefit ain't same size in performance I can see why Nvidia still chose GDDR5 for the GTX 1070 and GDDR5X for the GTX 1080.
> 
> Mby u should wait for GTX 1080 Ti or Titan mby one of them will have HBM2 and be ridiculous priced


Apparently 1080 TI is meant to launch with the same price the 1080 is launching now. Maybe HBM2 does cost more, though we wouldn't be paying for it. So either Nvidia is lying or they're taking the hit in the wallet.

My dislike is that so far Pascal isn't a huge improvement over last generation, in any way shape or form. Why is the price of some of these reference cards coming out more than the best third party/AIB modified version of the 980TIs (not even the standard 980s, which were much less)?

You can furnish nearly an entire computer (motherboard, RAM, CPU and power supply) for the same price as a single graphics card. That is silly.

1080/1070 should be sub $500/$400. Let's get back to some realistic prices for single chip graphics cards.


----------



## ratirt (Jun 10, 2016)

newconroer said:


> Apparently 1080 TI is meant to launch with the same price the 1080 is launching now. Maybe HBM2 does cost more, though we wouldn't be paying for it. So either Nvidia is lying or they're taking the hit in the wallet.
> 
> My dislike is that so far Pascal isn't a huge improvement over last generation, in any way shape or form. Why is the price of some of these reference cards coming out more than the best third party/AIB modified version of the 980TIs (not even the standard 980s, which were much less)?
> 
> ...




Agreed here. The prices are ridiculous for Nvidia cards. I'm waiting for AMD with their gear and see what will the official benchmark say and statistics of the new AMD cards. Maybe then Nvidia prices will drop a bit concerning that AMD is rating Polaris for 199$. Compare to Nvidia this is like nothing. If I were to buy Video card now, i'd still wait for AMD release. Polris has a lot improvements concerning technology AMD make it and power vs performance. It is a great card and who knows how it will OC? besides according to AMD those 2 cards in xfire will outperform 1080. Well that's what AMD says and shows? Will it be that way in all games? I'd wait for the release and test, benchmarks and then we'll have better perspective of what those cards offer


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 10, 2016)

ratirt said:


> Agreed here. The prices are ridiculous for Nvidia cards. I'm waiting for AMD with their gear and see what will the official benchmark say and statistics of the new AMD cards. Maybe then Nvidia prices will drop a bit concerning that AMD is rating Polaris for 199$. Compare to Nvidia this is like nothing. If I were to buy Video card now, i'd still wait for AMD release. Polris has a lot improvements concerning technology AMD make it and power vs performance. It is a great card and who knows how it will OC? besides according to AMD those 2 cards in xfire will outperform 1080. Well that's what AMD says and shows? Will it be that way in all games? I'd wait for the release and test, benchmarks and then we'll have better perspective of what those cards offer



The prices are ridiculous because AMD has nothing to counter it, and 2x RX480 is not a counter either - it is a bandaid for customers who actually want Vega. Whoever spinned that was fucking stupid, it has always been that way already that two cheap cards outperform a slightly more expensive single one. The cherry on top is that you get lacking support on that second half of your GPU power and if you buy in on two mid range GPU's on release, you've just lost the plot entirely.


----------



## ratirt (Jun 14, 2016)

2x 480 are not a counter but they might provide better performance with lower power consumption. I've no really idea if that's what will happen when they are on the market but they will definitely cost less than 1 1080 and it's a significantly lower price. Based on the data and information provided and as now you can see on the internet 700$ 1080 is way more than 200$ for one RX480. That's my conclusion for now with more information and actual performance review maybe it will change but who knows if we dislike the AMD's idea or be more exited about it. Time will show and the GPU marked is changing. Knowing that when you look at some years before and the idea of 1 top notch GPU being outperformed for 2 mid ranged GPU's that would happen mostly by minor cost reductions but significantly higher power consumption compared to 1 High end card. AMD case of now states that it would be significantly lower price and lower power consumption with the same or even better performance. Which is a bit different than previous attempts like that. Will it really be like AMD says and is RX480x2 really better than 1 1080 and draws less power? I don't know yet but I will definitely look at this when the time comes. Vega is totally different thing since that one is meant for high end GPU's whereas RX480 mid range.


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 14, 2016)

I think we should abandon the whole "card x is 10% faster than card y" nonsense and instead focus on

what card is best (read as price)
for which resolution
at 60/100+ fps
at 8bit/10bit.
By this standard the RX 480 will probably be best card for 1080p at 100+ fps (and 10bit?).


----------



## ratirt (Jun 14, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> I think we should abandon the whole "card x is 10% faster than card y" nonsense and instead focus on
> 
> what card is best (read as price)
> for which resolution
> ...



Well you wanna focus on one thing specific. In my opinion we should take to account all the aspects of the certain card not just FPS count or price. Heat produced, power consumption is important too. So as support of new features or DirectX 12 support is, I think, very crucial in modern gaming and VR as well. Its a leap forward and even support for future games since that is developing pretty fast. For clarification 8bit/10bit of what? What do you have in mind mentioning 8bit/10bit here since I'm kinda confused.

Thanks 

Besides I bought and tested 670 GTX Asus Direct CU II. My surprise was that it's 3x faster than my previous 460 GTX. Honestly I didn't suspect that performance boost and what's important too, it's way cooler in games which means it still has some resource headroom and so quiet . Just wanted to share my experience since that was my main reason start posting here 
I'm so happy with this card and today hopefully I will get the test to some more demanding titles like Crysis 3, The Witcher or maybe Xcome2


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 14, 2016)

ratirt said:


> Well you wanna focus on one thing specific. In my opinion we should take to account all the aspects of the certain card not just FPS count or price. Heat produced, power consumption is important too. So as support of new features or DirectX 12 support is, I think, very crucial in modern gaming and VR as well. Its a leap forward and even support for future games since that is developing pretty fast.


I agree with you. But I consider those to be a given. 




ratirt said:


> For clarification 8bit/10bit of what? What do you have in mind mentioning 8bit/10bit here since I'm kinda confused.
> 
> Thanks


Color depth. The new buzzword for it is HDR.




ratirt said:


> Besides I bought and tested 670 GTX Asus Direct CU II. My surprise was that it's 3x faster than my previous 460 GTX. Honestly I didn't suspect that performance boost and what's important too, it's way cooler in games which means it still has some resource headroom and so quiet . Just wanted to share my experience since that was my main reason start posting here
> I'm so happy with this card and today hopefully I will get the test to some more demanding titles like Crysis 3, The Witcher or maybe Xcome2


I am also still running a GTX 670 in my rig. It held its ground brilliantly throughout the years. But I will probably upgrade when Vega & GP102 arrive (if they are sufficient enough to drive 3.440 x 1.440 pixels at 100+ fps and 10bit AND if such a panel is available by then).


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 14, 2016)

ratirt said:


> For clarification 8bit/10bit of what? What do you have in mind mentioning 8bit/10bit here since I'm kinda confused.
> 
> Thanks





Dethroy said:


> Color depth. The new buzzword for it is HDR.



Let me point out the most common confusion. Since 32bit color stands for RGBA (or sometimes ARGB) format with 8 bits per channel, they are using terms 16bit and 32bit color for standard modes up to 8 bits per channel and terms 10bit color and 12bit color for HDR (instead of 40bit and 48bit color).
Also, computationally, "true" HDR implementation uses floating point buffer and floating point numbers have enhanced precision around small numbers compared to the other end of the range, and that allows fine control of light exposition, nothing like linear distribution of standard color representations.
So in this instance, buzzword HDR means: more colors between two colors (no gradients with stripes ever) and wider color range with deeper blacks and brighter whites (more contrast and maybe even dynamic contrast preset that makes sense).


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 14, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


> Let me point out the most common confusion. Since 32bit color stands for RGBA (or sometimes ARGB) format with 8 bits per channel, they are using terms 16bit and 32bit color for standard modes up to 8 bits per channel and terms 10bit color and 12bit color for HDR (instead of 40bit and 48bit color).
> Also, computationally, "true" HDR implementation uses floating point buffer and floating point numbers have enhanced precision around small numbers compared to the other end of the range, and that allows fine control of light exposition, nothing like linear distribution of standard color representations.
> So in this instance, buzzword HDR means: more colors between two colors (no gradients with stripes ever) and wider color range with deeper blacks and brighter whites (more contrast and maybe even dynamic contrast preset that makes sense).


Thanks for going a bit more in depth. I didn't feel like doing so at work. But I figured he could google it if necessary.


----------

